

Why Open? Steve Klabnik at API Days - steeve
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oniWVV2k1Pg

======
mehdim
I love the comparison between web ecosytem and biological ecosystem

------
melkisch
Interesting post. I think these guys at Webshell are doing a lot of useful
things. Wish them all the best for what's next.

